# Is a 2010 Acura TL SH-AWD 6 speed Manual Uber Select or Uber Black?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

This is going to be my next car.
It it qualifies for Select or Black in Pennsylvania, I'd consider Ubering again, never even think about it if it only qualifies for UberX.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> This is going to be my next car.
> It it qualifies for Select or Black in Pennsylvania, I'd consider Ubering again, never even think about it if it only qualifies for UberX.


Like you I have a car that is only feasible using Select+. It looks like Select is not available in Philly, only Black. If your car is Black on Black email them and say "I would like my car to be added as Uber Black Only", do not ask if your car is on the list. They will most likely add you to Black as long as your car fit's Black on Black.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

No way that qualifies for black. And even if it does, are you prepared to get the proper licensing and insurance?


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> No way that qualifies for black. And even if it does, are you prepared to get the proper licensing and insurance?


The TL definitely won't be on the Black list, but people have had success with non listed cars. Or they are met with a "no exceptions" email. I read up on this before I started driving Select, and people get in with some weird cars, then stay on the program because they give such great service and Uber is too saturated to notice


----------

